# canon ip4500 5 orange light flashes



## veecoz (Jul 9, 2008)

i have an canon`ip4500`and is now giving me problems. it When i start the printer it gives me 5 orange light flashes, when i send a document to print the software says my printer is either using a wrong head. How can i solve this problem if any one knows


----------



## torfinnt (Oct 29, 2009)

Print head not installed/defective


----------



## torfinnt (Oct 29, 2009)

user manual on : http://www.retrevo.com/d/ds/progress?doc=a4b8f15450da1befe4d5f385e85501d4


----------

